# Silenced STX...?



## mikeking101 (May 2, 2013)

Hello. I recently purchased a 1911 STX and I LOVE IT!!! I am just kind of brainstorming improvement ideas (like it needs any help from me) and, as it doesn't have a rail I can only go so far in upgrades. I dont know if anyone has silenced this weapon. I assume its as simple as a threaded barrel then picking my product, but I'd like to know for sure before I pursue it. Hope you guys can help! Thanks


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

You'll need an extended, threaded barrel made for your pistol. I have no idea who makes one or if it's interchangeable with another brand. Because of the design of the pistol, you will most likely need a suppressor with a recoil booster for reliable functioning. Make sure the thread pitch of the barrel matches the thread pitch of the suppressor; most manufacturers adhere to the standard thread pitches for the various calibers. Some suppressor manufacturers can also provide a firearm-specific barrel along with the suppressor, for an additional fee of course.

Check the websites that deal with suppressors and suppressed firearms. You'll most likely find all the information you need.

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## mikeking101 (May 2, 2013)

Thank you so much. Very helpful. I will see what they have to offer. Any estimate on the prices? under 500?$


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

You'll have to check the various manufacturer websites for pricing. I haven't looked at suppressors seriously since I bought mine, about 10 years ago.

Here are some sites to get you started: Silencer Research Silencer Talk Gun Silencers For Sale :: Buy a Silencer Online For Pistol, Rifle, Handgun


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's another one. Silencer Forum | Sound Testing & Reviews


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Just to make sure that *mikeking101* is aware of the whole ball of wax:
You know, I hope, that to buy a silencer/suppressor, there's a bit of federal paperwork that has to be filled out and then approved, and a $200.00 transfer tax to be paid, before you receive your gadget. You can't just go out and buy one.
Further, I believe that some states forbid possession or use of a silencer/suppressor, or at least present you with hoops through which you must jump, so you need to check the laws of your state on the matter.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

As Steve said,make sure you can own one where you are,and if so find out your Sheriff's view on possession.If he's anti he won't sign off on it so you'll have to spend a few hundred to start a trust.If you start a trust you can put your wife's,etc.,name on it and they will be allowed to touch it,along with being able to add more suppressors and full autos to it.

Check with Kart for barrels,they are some of the best and I believe they do make threaded barrelsPretty much all the suppressors I've seen have a Nielson device nowadays,that's the recoil booster Rfawks refered to.If it doesn't have one,you'll have to spring it way down so the added mass doesn't hinder the barrel unlocking and slide travel.I haven't followed Title II stuff for a while but I'd be surprised if a pistol suppressor doesn't have one.Either the Osprey or TiRant (can't remember which) is flat sided and looks like an extension of the slide,pretty slick looking and it works well.

Depending on the suppressor design,more than likely you'll need taller sights.Heinie makes those,but if you have an adjustable rear I can't recomend anyone there.


----------

